# Pros/cons Hejnar focusing rails?



## Zeidora (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm looking at upgrading my focusing rail. I have a dual axis (http://www.adorama.com/mcfrs.html), but hardly ever use the Y axis, and would like to have Arca plate/QR built-in. I shoot with gripped 5DsR, Zeiss 100 MP, extension rings, MP-E 65, occasionally Canon 180M, with MT-24 EX. So a rather heavy set-up. For very fine adjustments I have a Cognysis StackShot.

I like me RRS tripod etc., but their macro rails get at best lukewarm reviews. Looking at Hejnar instead. 
There is the single rod stage in 8 or 10" http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/product-p/ms3_8.htm
OR
The triple rod stage with 3.5" http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/product-p/ms5p_8.htm

- What is the difference between those two designs in real life? I notice that the QR clamp is about 50 mm wide in the 8/10" version, while it is 70 mm wide in the 3.5" version. That would allow a bit more lateral adjustments without going dual rail. Is it possible to put a wider QR clamp on the 8/10" rail?
- There is a small hex screw on the base opposite the locking knob. What does it do?

I lean towards the 10" because I frequently photography "belly plants" and small mushrooms. Tripod fully open is often not going low enough, so want to get the camera off the center of the tripod. A longer rail will get me more adjustment options.

Any thoughts? Further options to consider?


----------



## scottburgess (Dec 24, 2016)

Descriptions seem to tell the story: the rod stage is designed to work better in a vertical position under load. It is also necessarily more complicated and bulky to make that happen.

Prices are not that different in your two choices. Mr. Hejnar is pretty good about helping people, so you could inquire about purchasing a different clamp with either one. Likewise he has answered any number of questions about his products for me. I own a number of rails and clamps from his shop and find them to be well made.

I currently use a plain rail (no screw thread) for macro work such as you describe, and fine tune the position by simply releasing one of the clamps and sliding the photo gear manually. Works fine for me even with a 1x-5x, but depends on whether you have the fine motor skills. 

Another option you can consider to get lower is my very-low setup: a Manfrotto 709 table top tripod with a RRS BH-25 ball head. [Though my wife might prefer a bean bag on a piece of plastic for mushrooms. There are many ways that work.] I keep the macro rail and 709 pod with two other items in one slot of my photo bag--it's compact and weighs little, which I find important.

_I will note that it helps massively to keep a heavy macro lens + body centered over the tripod head when low to the ground_. I do a lot of macro work. I gave up trying to work with everything cockeyed over the side of my bigger tripods as the lack of balance means everything is trying to shift and sink while you're fine-tuning composition, gardening, and adjusting the lighting. I also gave up using macro lenses without collars for the same reason, plus it's a pain to recompose between horizontal and vertical without a collar. My backpacking tripod splays flat to the ground, and I switch to the 709 if that isn't low enough. If there is one piece of advice I would give it would be to maintain that center of gravity.

Hope this helps. Happy holidays!


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Scott,

thanks for the info. You were right, Chris is very fast and helpful in his response. The triple rod design has less play, so will try that one, even if a bit shorter than I'd like. Price is of no consideration and less than a single filter I recently bought. 

Plain rail may work fine for more or less horizontal orientation, but with incline it is a PITA, IMHO. Lateral movement usually is parallel to ground, so there I think a non-geared slider works fine. That's what I do with the StackShot. I prepare teeth from 0.5-1 mm snails, so I think my fine motor skills are quite alright. I also like the option to do a quick and dirty z-stack in the field, so screw advance is certainly a plus there. 

I hear you re keeping camera over head. The question then becomes how many tripods do I want to carry around on a hike. For parallel to ground work, I typically use a T-shirt, a rock, or some camera equipment as support. Or rarely put a reversed column in the full-size tripod have the camera hang upside down. 

Re collared lenses, the MPE65 and the 180M are collared, but I don't know of a 100 mm collared lens, and will not give up my Zeiss 100MP just for a collar. Have an L-plate on my body, so 90 degrees primary adjustment is easy the rest is done with ball head. 

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Re collared lenses, the MPE65 and the 180M are collared, but I don't know of a 100 mm collared lens, and will not give up my Zeiss 100MP just for a collar.



The Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS takes a collar, although you must buy it separately. I have the Canon one, there are cheaper 3rd party collars. RRS even makes a dedicated foot (which I also have) for the Canon collar.


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Re collared lenses, the MPE65 and the 180M are collared, but I don't know of a 100 mm collared lens, *and will not give up my Zeiss 100MP just for a collar*.
> ...



See second part now in bold. With a heavy body (gripped 5DsR) there is not that much of a balance issue anyway. In that respect, the collar on the MPE 65 is counterproductive. Collar helps with angular adjustments of framing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2016)

Saw that, was just pointing out that there is a 100mm lens with a collar...so now you know of one.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 24, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> I'm looking at upgrading my focusing rail. I have a dual axis (http://www.adorama.com/mcfrs.html), but hardly ever use the Y axis, and would like to have Arca plate/QR built-in. I shoot with gripped 5DsR, Zeiss 100 MP, extension rings, MP-E 65, occasionally Canon 180M, with MT-24 EX. So a rather heavy set-up. For very fine adjustments I have a Cognysis StackShot.
> 
> I like me RRS tripod etc., but their macro rails get at best lukewarm reviews. Looking at Hejnar instead.
> There is the single rod stage in 8 or 10" http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/product-p/ms3_8.htm
> ...



Given the macro work that you have posted here, I would look at the Hejnar rail with the high precision screw, or the micrometer.

It is possible to clamp the smaller travel rails to a longer, plain fixed rail using something like Hejnar's dual slide clamp F51 or F63SET. This may be more practical unless you really need many inches of screw adjustable travel. The offset clamp set F63SET is also useful to change orientation because a collared lens foot is 90* opposite of an Arca compatible plate on the camera. You may also want an RRS B2-LMT so your collared macro lens clears a camera body with a grip.


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 25, 2016)

Ordered the 3.5" triple rod rail now. Re micrometer screw, I saw that, but for ultra high precision work for stacking, I then rather use the StackShot. Smallest increment I ever use is about 30 µm so OK for StackShot. The Hejnar focusing rail is rather for 1:2 - 3:1 single shots.

For seriously high mag (>>5x), I use stereo (Zeiss DV20 with motorized focus) and compound (Zeiss Axioskop 2plus with Cognisys stepper motor on fine focus) microscopes. 

I though about putting the Hejnar screw rail on top of a longer rail. Will see how it goes and move along accordingly. I have the RRS B2-LMT on the MPE65.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Ordered the 3.5" triple rod rail now. Re micrometer screw, I saw that, but for ultra high precision work for stacking, I then rather use the StackShot. Smallest increment I ever use is about 30 µm so OK for StackShot. The Hejnar focusing rail is rather for 1:2 - 3:1 single shots.
> 
> For seriously high mag (>>5x), I use stereo (Zeiss DV20 with motorized focus) and compound (Zeiss Axioskop 2plus with Cognisys stepper motor on fine focus) microscopes.
> 
> I though about putting the Hejnar screw rail on top of a longer rail. Will see how it goes and move along accordingly. I have the RRS B2-LMT on the MPE65.




It sounds like a nice tool. I'd also look at a Novoflex before deciding. I've not had good luck with inexpensive focus rails.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/966905-REG/novoflex_castel_xq_ii_castel_xq_ii_macro_focusing.html
Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 25, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It sounds like a nice tool. I'd also look at a Novoflex before deciding. I've not had good luck with inexpensive focus rails.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/966905-REG/novoflex_castel_xq_ii_castel_xq_ii_macro_focusing.html



It certainly is long enough, but I think it also will have the backlash/lateral movement issues of single rod focusing rails. Additionally, it does not have an Arca compatible QR. I guess I could mount an Arca clamp on top, but not sure that is a sensible way to go about it.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 25, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Ordered the 3.5" triple rod rail now. Re micrometer screw, I saw that, but for ultra high precision work for stacking, I then rather use the StackShot. Smallest increment I ever use is about 30 µm so OK for StackShot. The Hejnar focusing rail is rather for 1:2 - 3:1 single shots.



The recommendation was for the screw advancement and precision, not necessarily for measuring out the steps.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like a nice tool. I'd also look at a Novoflex before deciding. I've not had good luck with inexpensive focus rails.
> ...




The reason the Novoflex does not have a AS clamp is that it is setup to allow another rail to be mounted at 90 degrees(crosswise). Otherwise just mount a clamp. 


The issue we have is the lack of belivable reviews for the various focus rails. A recutangular rail with gearing milled into it is not likely to twist. Dual rail units can be subject to severe twisting, or not, it all depends on the design and machineing tolerances. Backlash on the better rails can be adjusted to a tight fit, so it should not be a issue. 

Almost all of the reviews I've seen are from someone selling a product, or a owner who is convinced he made the right decision. It would be nice to see a head to head comparison and test of the various units, but it requires a big outlay of $$ to go out and buy say 10 units including 2 or 3 of the low cost imports for comparison. A test scheme would also need to be devised that tested for as many of the common issues as possible. 

Here is a link to a review of several focusing rails that sounds fairly good. He ended up loving the Novoflex Castel L rail and gives reasons why.

https://lensvid.com/gear/choosing-the-best-focusing-rail-for-macro-photography/


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the video link. Pretty much echoes my experiences as well. Liked the OM bellows back in the day. 
Re novoflex cross rails, most manufacturers who offer cross rails base all connectors on Arca. Novoflex certainly missed the boat there, as the video guy also goes to lengths about it.

Re central screw and oil, I have not had any oil encounters on the StackShot with central screw. Will see how the Hejnar will do.

I agree on problems with reviews and standardized procedures. The next best thing is the forum. Serious macro people will have had a few, and with overlap you get an idea. Strangely enough, not much response here. Maybe the holidays.

I've had a crappy Velbon thing, the current cross style, OM and CY bellows, StackShot, plain Arca rails on LF. RRS did not deliver (video guy agrees, haven't worked with it myself). The Hejnar looks good, is heavy (heavier than the longer RRS), uses hard plastic runners on the side rails, has Arca base and interchangeable Arca QR. Pretty much fits all the requirements of the video guy (minus "oily" screw). Re torsion and manufacturing tolerances, I'll find out shortly. Given the range of rails Hejnar offers with micrometer screws, digital calipers etc. I'm quite optimistic.

I have some Zeiss microscopes to compare smoothness of operation.


----------



## scottburgess (Dec 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Re collared lenses, the MPE65 and the 180M are collared, but I don't know of a 100 mm collared lens, and will not give up my Zeiss 100MP just for a collar.
> ...



The non-L USM 100mm Macro also takes a collar with an inexpensive adapter.


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 9, 2017)

Got the Hejnar M5 rail, and took it out for a spin. Here's a first impression.
- Solid build, no play anywhere.
- Fore-aft: no play, no lateral movement.
- Stacking: no helical movement as on StackShot. Did up to about 30 frames. Dead-pixel trails are radial, so textbook behavior. Shot up to 3:1 with MPE65.
- Quick release of screw clutch works well.
- Holds heavy set-up vertically no problem, no creep as on rack-and-pinion type rails.
- Turning screw is not as smooth as as a Zeiss microscopes (focus, or on a microscope table); I wonder whether it will smooth out a bit with use. Even now, nothing to be worried about.
- Arca rail and black cross bars are made out of separate pieces screwed together. I think it should be a single piece. It would avoid one place were components can come lose. 
- Hex screws are of multiple different sizes. Fewer different sizes would be better.

Bottom line, happy with my purchase. There are some areas where it could even be better.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2017)

I recently purchased a old Minolta bellows with tilt-shift capabilities, and the ability to use a cable release to stop down and open the aperture. I'd like a rail that allows me to move the whole assembly forward or back, and a better lens. I might just buy a Olympus OM bellows unit and try it. Its easy to adapt om to my camera, and I have numerous om lenses. I'd miss the remote aperture control though.

I just checked, the Olympus unit does have a aperture remote.


----------

